# FaeryBee Flock (+ 1) March Photos



## FaeryBee

*
FaeryBee Flock (+ 1) 
March Photos













































Thanks for stopping by! 
:wave:​*


----------



## shanebudgie

aww they're so very beautiful,especially the collie dog.that English budgie is just Awsome.I also love those swings with natural wood on them.thanks so much and many blessings.a wonderful and delightful flock you have there.


----------



## Laceychica

so cute!!! I especially love the pictures with all 3 of the swings being occupied! Your doggy is very pretty as well!!! The picture of her in the grass is so precious!


----------



## Therm

Oh those swings are amazing!!! I love how the gang are all lined up like that. 

Lovebirds have such cute faces, I never get tired of seeing them! 

Kylie in the grass is too cute!


----------



## bluewing

What a beautiful flock you have, FaeryBee. They are all gorgeous and there is one in the beginning that looks so much like my little Nutmeg [white and grey].

*Sigh* So beautiful


----------



## Jo Ann

*FaeryBee*

Such a wonderful family. The FIDS are amazing And Kilie is a real trouper.
Have a blessed Easter. Thanks for Sharing:Love birds:


----------



## aluz

What an awesome update! :woot: It seems Scooter wanted to play the drums for his big brothers. I see the swings are very well loved by Skipooterky! 
And what a delight to see your lovies, the ever beautiful Poppy and her devoted mate Pedro and your little sweetheart Peachy! 

I'm glad to see your boy Kylie doing so well, I'm sending him a big hug.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


shanebudgie said:



 aww they're so very beautiful,especially the collie dog.that English budgie is just Awsome.I also love those swings with natural wood on them.thanks so much and many blessings.a wonderful and delightful flock you have there.

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Shane  I think the swings are great and the boys all love them.



Laceychica said:



so cute!!! I especially love the pictures with all 3 of the swings being occupied! Your doggy is very pretty as well!!! The picture of her in the grass is so precious!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Lacey -- 
Skipooterky sleep on their swings every night. 
Kylie loves laying in the liriope.



Therm said:



Oh those swings are amazing!!! I love how the gang are all lined up like that.

Lovebirds have such cute faces, I never get tired of seeing them!

Kylie in the grass is too cute!

Click to expand...

Peachy was "helping" me recycle which is why he's sitting on top of the plastic bag. He was checking to make sure I stuffed all of them into it properly. :laughing:



bluewing said:



What a beautiful flock you have, FaeryBee. They are all gorgeous and there is one in the beginning that looks so much like my little Nutmeg [white and grey].

*Sigh* So beautiful 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Dor 
The white one you are referring to is Scooter.



Jo Ann said:



Such a wonderful family. The FIDS are amazing And Kylie is a real trouper.
Have a blessed Easter. Thanks for Sharing:Love birds:

Click to expand...

Thanks, Jo Ann
Kylie is hanging in there and enjoying his chicken dinners every night. 



aluz said:



What an awesome update! :woot: It seems Scooter wanted to play the drums for his big brothers. I see the swings are very well loved by Skipooterky! 
And what a delight to see your lovies, the ever beautiful Poppy and her devoted mate Pedro and your little sweetheart Peachy! 

I'm glad to see your boy Kylie doing so well, I'm sending him a big hug. 

Click to expand...

Ana,
Thank you, my friend. :hug:
Kylie wagged his tail when I gave him your hug. *


----------



## Jonah

What a pleasure to find these wonderful pic's of your sweet little pet family Deborah. Everybirdie look's great, and Kylie look's like a healthy pup...


----------



## FaeryBee

*Randy,
Thanks for your comments! :hug:*


----------



## HarryBird

What gorgeous birds. I love the budgies lined up on their swings! 

There is something very odd about that furry bird hiding in the grass, but I can't keep up with all the mutations these days...


----------



## FaeryBee

*


HarryBird said:



What gorgeous birds. I love the budgies lined up on their swings!

There is something very odd about that furry bird hiding in the grass, but I can't keep up with all the mutations these days...

Click to expand...

Rebecca,
That is a very rare Kylie-Bird native to Virginia.

I burst out laughing when I read your post! :laughing2:*


----------



## Pegg

Beautiful flock! And your collie is Stunning!


----------



## Budget baby

Deborah you must have the patience of a saint, how long did you have to wait for the flock to be sitting so lovely and genteel on their swings ? Do they always use the same swing each time , or as long as they have a swing are they happy?
Those crazy love's always make me want to run out and buy on or two of them for myself. so far I have remained strong ied lovie:
To me your pictures are like a well organised photo-shoot, but the best you saved till last. The amazing Kylie. How healthy and full of life does he look? He is a testament to your love and care my friend , oh I could simply rub my face and snuggle him all day.
thankyou for such wonderful pictures to enlighten my day.:Love birds::green pied::albino:ied lovie:


----------



## StarlingWings

What a beautiful collection of pictures, Deborah! :hug: 

Pictures of your flock always brighten up my day  They all look wonderful  

Little Miss Spider is as beautiful as ever--her serene beauty reminds me of a soft, fluffy cloud. With a lightning strike right in the middle if you try and hug her  

Skipooterky looks great, too--it seems they're all very happy together :happy4:

Little Sheltie Kylie--I never fail to have a smile on my face as I see him lolling around in the grass or taking a nice long nap. He's such a darling, and I can tell he's as spoiled as can be  

Thank you so much for taking the time to post these wonderful shots of your flock :clap:


----------



## RavensGryf

Thank you for treating our eyes to some overwhelming cuteness Deborah! There are those swings again... My favorites.  Poppy looks so dark in that one photo. She is such a beautiful mutation regardless. Such a beautiful flock of lucky little birds . 

I have to say... Kylie is THE cutest Sheltie I've ever seen. No, I'm not just saying that either ! He really has such an adorable baby face look to him, that I just want to kiss him. .


----------



## Kate C

Beautiful pictures of your lovely flock Deb. And of course one of my favourites, your lovely Kylie. I just love him.


----------



## SPBudgie

*Always LOVE to see updates on your Multi creature flock, Ms FaeryBee - such Beauties, All of them! Thanks so much for sharing those precious little ones - Great pictures!!! :hug:*


----------



## Cody

Great pictures, I love The Three Musketeers on their swings
How long did you have to wait to get that? Just when I think I will capture a great moment someone escapes the camera!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Pegg said:



Beautiful flock! And your collie is Stunning!

Click to expand...

Thank you Peggy. 



Pretty boy said:



Deborah you must have the patience of a saint, how long did you have to wait for the flock to be sitting so lovely and genteel on their swings ? Do they always use the same swing each time , or as long as they have a swing are they happy?
Those crazy love's always make me want to run out and buy on or two of them for myself. so far I have remained strong ied lovie:
To me your pictures are like a well organised photo-shoot, but the best you saved till last. The amazing Kylie. How healthy and full of life does he look? He is a testament to your love and care my friend , oh I could simply rub my face and snuggle him all day.
thankyou for such wonderful pictures to enlighten my day.:Love birds::green pied::albino:ied lovie:

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Cathy!
Actually, getting pictures of all three budgies on their swings isn't difficult at all as they sleep on them every night. They each have their "favorite" but have been known to rotate to different ones if somebudgie is sitting on the one they usually occupy.

Thanks for the kind words about sweet Kylie.
He's such a good boy and since Autumn has been gone is my "shadow" and wants to be where ever I am at all times.



StarlingWings said:



What a beautiful collection of pictures, Deborah! :hug:

Pictures of your flock always brighten up my day  They all look wonderful 

Little Miss Spider is as beautiful as ever--her serene beauty reminds me of a soft, fluffy cloud. With a lightning strike right in the middle if you try and hug her 

Skipooterky looks great, too--it seems they're all very happy together :happy4:

Little Sheltie Kylie--I never fail to have a smile on my face as I see him lolling around in the grass or taking a nice long nap. He's such a darling, and I can tell he's as spoiled as can be 

Thank you so much for taking the time to post these wonderful shots of your flock :clap:

Click to expand...

 Thanks for your sweet comments, Star.
Yes, Little Miss Spider is a wicked one for sure. She managed to nail my thumb again the other day when I was giving her a little ball of millet. I'm not positive she did it on on purpose but knowing her, I bet she did. :laughing2:



RavensGryf said:



Thank you for treating our eyes to some overwhelming cuteness Deborah! There are those swings again... My favorites.  Poppy looks so dark in that one photo. She is such a beautiful mutation regardless. Such a beautiful flock of lucky little birds .

I have to say... Kylie is THE cutest Sheltie I've ever seen. No, I'm not just saying that either ! He really has such an adorable baby face look to him, that I just want to kiss him. .

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Julie.
Poppy does look dark in that one picture. The lighting in the bathroom where they have their out of cage time is sometimes challenging - especially when I'm not using the flash. 

Kylie does have a "baby" face and the little puppy look. A passerby asked me the other day how old he was and when I told him 12 1/2 years said, "But, how can that be when he looks like a puppy!" 
I'll give him some kisses for you. 
(Kylie loves kisses and hugs)



Kate C said:



Beautiful pictures of your lovely flock Deb. And of course one of my favourites, your lovely Kylie. I just love him.

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Kate. :hug:



SPBudgie said:



Always LOVE to see updates on your Multi creature flock, Ms FaeryBee - such Beauties, All of them! Thanks so much for sharing those precious little ones - Great pictures!!! :hug:

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Ollie! 



Cody said:



Great pictures, I love The Three Musketeers on their swings
How long did you have to wait to get that? Just when I think I will capture a great moment someone escapes the camera!

Click to expand...

Thank you! 
Skipooterky love their swings so it isn't hard to get the three of them on them on them at one time. (Especially at bedtime or first thing when I wake them up in the morning.) *


----------



## Juju

You have lovely birds, I would love that amount, and those swings are great


----------



## nuxi

Your flock is beautiful,Deb!


----------



## Asity

Nice pictures. I love the perches you have! Does anyone know if you can get something similar somewhere in Europe - and where?


----------



## chirper

Beautiful pictures of beautiful flock 

The best thing is none of them is cautious about the camera they are relaxed and posing

Sometimes after trying very hard I couldn’t get the required picture


----------



## Barbara*

Did you make those budgie swings and perches yourself?

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Juju said:



You have lovely birds, I would love that amount, and those swings are great

Click to expand...

 Thank you.



nuxi said:



Your flock is beautiful,Deb!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Gaby!



Asity said:



Nice pictures. I love the perches you have! Does anyone know if you can get something similar somewhere in Europe - and where?

Click to expand...

Thank you! If you have access to grapevine wood you could make perches similar to these yourself.



chirper said:



Beautiful pictures of beautiful flock 

The best thing is none of them is cautious about the camera they are relaxed and posing

Sometimes after trying very hard I couldn't get the required picture 

Click to expand...

Thank you - now if only my pictures were in focus! :laughing2:



JsY said:



Did you make those budgie swings and perches yourself?

Click to expand...

I did not -- I purchased them but they are not difficult to make if you have access to a good supply of grapevine wood.

I can post instructions on how to make the swings and perches in the Do-it-Yourself section of the forum if you wish.*


----------



## jean20057

*I love seeing your flock, Deb, and of course little Kylie! How old is he now? He still looks like a pup! I think if I was there I would be burying my face in his side! He's so fluffy!!! Give him a good snuggle for me!!! And I'm loving the target bag that Peachy is sitting on!!! I think he would fit in just right working there!!! He seems to already have the swag for it, 

Your whole flock, including that rare one in the fur, looks healthy, happy, and full of life!!!

-Kristen*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks, Kristen!

Kylie is 12 1/2 years old now. 
His birthday is August 10th. 
I'll definitely give him a nice snuggle for you!

Peachy loves to help me recycle. 
I fold the plastic bags the newspapers come in (into the shape as if you were folding a flag) and use them for Doggy Poop Pickup.
Peachy likes to help. He actually tries to fold the plastic over and then taps it down with his beak. It is SO cute! *


----------



## jean20057

*I can see him now! :laughing: Adorable!!!

I can't believe Kylie is over 12! :wow: He definitely doesn't look it. Still looks like a fresh little pup!!!*


----------



## RavensGryf

FaeryBee said:


> Kylie does have a "baby" face and the little puppy look. A passerby asked me the other day how old he was and when I told him 12 1/2 years said, "But, how can that be when he looks like a puppy!"
> I'll give him some kisses for you.
> (Kylie loves kisses and hugs)


That is so funny. See? Someone else thought he looked like a puppy too! 

Yes! Definitely tell him kisses and hugs are from me .


----------



## Niamhf

Ooooooooohhh I just love these pictures  they are all so adorably cute  
Kylie is so beautiful too and cuddly


----------



## jrook

What a handsome little flock (Kylie is honorary member.. he is very handsome) .. I want to cuddle all of them... I'm sure they would appreciate that... NOT. :wink1: Thanks for sharing... I love the photos of the little guys on the swings... just precious.


----------



## Cheeno

I popped in here as a much-needed break from work and have really enjoyed the whole thread - not just the photos, but the comments and responses. A breath of fresh air after having my head stuck in a world of fuming dragons (I'm editing an urban fantasy). Gorgeous birds. I'm curious to know what kind of perch or swing Kyle uses. arrot 1 (new)::laughing: Thanks for the pictures and smiles.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Eamon --

Kylie has several favorite "Indoor" perches.

When it is hot, he likes the stone slab in front of the hearth.
If it is cool, he likes to curl up in his little bed or on the corner of the couch.
At night, he has a Queen-Sized Sleep Number Bed that he graciously allows me to share with him. 

When his sister, Autumn, was still with us she used to love sitting on the porch swing with me.
Kylie would sometimes join Autumn and me but doesn't really enjoy being on the swing nearly as such as his litter-mate did. *


----------



## DamonsMaster

You have such beautiful birds Faery Bee. They all look so alert and curious, exactly as they should be. Kylie is also beautiful and in amazing condition.With that lovely thick coat, he must feel the heat in the summer. I know our family's mastiff, Willow, feels the heat terribly. Unfortunately we don't have a cool hearth for her to lie on but she has a chill mat to lie on and a kool collar to wear in the summer which cools her down almost instantly. I bet you spend a long time brushing Kylie.Her coat is beautiful. Must be all that yummy cooked chicken that you hand feed her. Thank you for sharing such stunning photos.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Amazing photos of your flock Deb and Kylie he is adorable. I love the photos of peachy in the target bag. Peachy is telling you that you have to buy him something from the store and also for yourself to. ...


----------



## FaeryBee

*


DamonsMaster said:



You have such beautiful birds Faery Bee. They all look so alert and curious, exactly as they should be. Kylie is also beautiful and in amazing condition.

Click to expand...

 Thanks for your lovely comments, Janna
Kylie definitely prefers cold weather over hot weather. He loves the snow.



Niamhf said:



Ooooooooohhh I just love these pictures  they are all so adorably cute  
Kylie is so beautiful too and cuddly 

Click to expand...

 Thank you Niamh. 



RavensGryf said:



That is so funny. See? Someone else thought he looked like a puppy too! 

Yes! Definitely tell him kisses and hugs are from me .

Click to expand...

 Julie,
Kylie is loving all the extra attention he's getting this week and appreciated the kisses and hugs.



jrook said:



What a handsome little flock (Kylie is honorary member.. he is very handsome) .. I want to cuddle all of them... I love the photos of the little guys on the swings... just precious.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Judy!



LynandIndigo said:



Amazing photos of your flock Deb and Kylie he is adorable. I love the photos of peachy in the target bag. Peachy is telling you that you have to buy him something from the store and also for yourself to. ...

Click to expand...

 Lyn,
Peachy loves going into boxes and bags. 
I keep telling him to be careful or he'll end up getting himself recycled.  
I have to keep a close eye on him as he'll go into open closets or drawers too. 
I shut him inside my closet one day when he was playing up on the shelf. I knew he was there and l only shut the door for a couple of seconds. Peachy was quite indignant when I let him back out even though I explained I was showing him what could happen if he wasn't more careful. :laughing2:*


----------

